# New photos of my bugs



## Scorpendra (Aug 15, 2009)

H. arizonensis. i'm not sure if it's a he or she because i was never able to get a good look under there.






0.1 P. irminia






0.1 D. diadema, my newest acquisition






P. clarkii (probably). the fishtank always looks awful when it's shot. could have to do with water refraction, i dunno. i also dunno the sex.






0.0.1 M. balfouri. looks like she's due for a molt.






0.1 P. antinous. probably my favorite of my Ts.






0.1 T. blondi. i have to get some more isopods for that tank when all this sun dies down a little.






0.1 L. violaceopes. been needing a molt for months.






maybe some more later.

Rob


----------



## moose35 (Aug 16, 2009)

good stuff.
that p. antinous is :drool:
i really need 1 of those



             moose


----------



## ZergFront (Aug 16, 2009)

Nice. I like the cave scorpion (?), P. irminia and P. clarkii. Is it a type of crayfish? I used to have the large red ones as pets, but that was a disaster. They really needed some good water circulation and cleansing. Finally the constant aquarium cleaning and smell got too much I had to release them back to the creek I caught them at and right after one had an egg clutch!!  

 If you had a really big unused aquarium I would recommand oscars. They eat almost anything and there is little that can ail them.


----------



## Scorpendra (Aug 16, 2009)

thanks. P. antinous is a really nice T.

yeah, it's a crayfish. i'm just guessing at the species, though. i know firsthand that keeping everything perfect with them isn't easy. two or three times, i've walked into my room and it smelled like a dead animal because of the fishtank. and since all my pets are on the second floor, i have to take the tank (i don't know the dimensions offhand, but it's pretty heavy) down a staircase to wash it out. and this is after siphoning out all the water and removing all the ornaments and gravel to clean as well. it's a lot of trouble for one little thing.


----------



## Scorpendra (Aug 16, 2009)

0.1 P. cancerides. my largest T at about 7" and the one i've had the longest.






0.1 O. aureotibialis. only one to escape on me, but she's just really shy and i scared her.






1.0 (possibly) H. longipes.






0.0.1 H. maculata. my only spiderling since my ornata croaked on me the day before yesterday. i blame the heat.






L. getula nigrita. i don't know the sex.






that just leaves my S. subspinipes, who is currently hiding underneath a gargoyle statue.

Rob


----------



## Faing (Aug 17, 2009)

*If you ever get bored of you D. diadema*

nah... I've been wanting one for a while but haven't taken the incentive to go out and buy one yet

nice collection


----------



## Scorpendra (Aug 18, 2009)

thanks . i don't think i'll ever get bored of her, though. sorry


----------



## syndicate (Aug 18, 2009)

Any more photos of that longipes you could share?


----------



## Mack&Cass (Aug 18, 2009)

Wow, great collection and gorgeous kingsnake. How do you find the O. aureotibialis as they get bigger? We just got a 1" sling last week, it's burrowed already and since we unpacked it, the most we've seen is a leg.


----------



## Scorpendra (Aug 18, 2009)

my aureotibialis is more nervous than defensive. i don't think i've ever seen her rear up, but she always runs back into her burrow when i come near and she even escaped at one point because i let my guard down. but that's another story.

here's another pic of my longipes. it's a little older, s/he was in a different tank then. i'm only saying its a male because of ventral sexing, and it looks pretty ambiguous, so i can't really be that sure until it molts.


----------



## Scorpendra (Aug 22, 2009)

i finally got a shot of my subspinipes. it's not really much, though. just her peeking her head out.







also, i transfered my H. mac and was able to get a much better pic.







Rob


----------



## Scorpendra (Sep 1, 2009)

oops, the pic of my pede isn't loading all the way for me. i don't know if the same goes for everyone else, but i'll repost it anyway.







sadly, my L. violaceopes passed. unusually. i'm hoping to get another centipede later on, those tiger legs are really cool.


----------



## Scorpendra (Sep 4, 2009)

i made some videos of my diadema and cancerides. i have another one of my maculata, but it's nothing special.

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/J36ZUEAn16M&rel=0&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&feature=player_profilepage&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/J36ZUEAn16M&rel=0&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&feature=player_profilepage&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]
[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/f3Wp53DOn4g&rel=0&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&feature=player_profilepage&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/f3Wp53DOn4g&rel=0&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&feature=player_profilepage&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Scorpendra (Sep 5, 2009)

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/clXRM3pBPWw&rel=0&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&feature=player_profilepage&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/clXRM3pBPWw&rel=0&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&feature=player_profilepage&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]

nice reaction time, huh?


----------



## Scorpendra (Sep 8, 2009)

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/W29vbkU39p4&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/W29vbkU39p4&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Qua2g (Sep 13, 2009)

good looking pets you have. 
im planning to get h.arizonensis and h.mac
to add to my collection.


----------



## Mack&Cass (Sep 13, 2009)

What's that grunting noise in the backgrounds of your vids? Sounds like you've got a big anuran


----------



## Scorpendra (Sep 13, 2009)

that's the camera focusing. i don't know why it's so noisy, but i guess it can't be helped or else someone would have noticed and complained to Kodak. or maybe i just have an outdated model. i don't really know much when it comes to camera tech.

i'd had big anurans in the past, but they never worked out because of the smell. probably my fault, but it doesn't matter at this point. my only herp now is a 16" MBK.

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ifiOIOPQ7wk&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ifiOIOPQ7wk&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/VIY1TOancIc&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/VIY1TOancIc&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]
(it's a MET)

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/vNGmIm5nmyQ&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/vNGmIm5nmyQ&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## darkavenger (Sep 13, 2009)

Scorpendra said:


> [youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/W29vbkU39p4&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/W29vbkU39p4&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]



 hello Scorpendra, i have taken an interst in the psalmopoeus irminia species and im considering getting one. i was wondering what info or advice you can give me about owning one. ever been bitten, where does it rank in your favorite Ts, any downsides to owning one? also how much do they run for  and do you know a reputable place to get them? any feedback would be very appreciated. thanks in advance


----------



## Scorpendra (Sep 13, 2009)

_P. irminia_ is arboreal, so i have a tube of cork bark in her tank, along with a large water dish and coconut fiber substrate. they can be pretty fast, but mine has never gotten lose or bit me. i have never been bitten by any of my bugs. i really like the markings on them, and i believe them to be a species every keeper should have in his/her collection at some point. i've seen them for sale quite often for relatively cheap: http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/search.php?searchid=1904610

i don't really have a suggestion for dealers since i bought mine in person at a pet shop that's closed down now.

hope that helps.






C. schioedtei. i've been having trouble with the wood i bought for the tank, but the rain we've been having here made isopods ripe for the picking.


----------



## Scorpendra (Sep 15, 2009)

the same _schioedtei_. i was able to play around with her tank since she decided to go underneath the wood, so i'm fairy sure i fixed the problem now. it looks female to me, but i'll have to wait for a molt to be sure. looking a lot better than when she arrived too.

also,
[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/1UXhNGTxI3o&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/1UXhNGTxI3o&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Scorpendra (Sep 20, 2009)

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/TIHVBqddaMs&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/TIHVBqddaMs&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]

also, do any of my fellow Long Islanders like crayfish? this rare, white one can be yours if you're willing to pick it up and give me money. very energetic and hardy. molted not too long ago. snow white in color due to a pigmentation abnormality, which makes them far more valuable than blues and reds.
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=163696


----------



## Scorpendra (Sep 22, 2009)

Rob Kuhn


----------



## Scorpendra (Sep 26, 2009)

nevermind about the crayfish.







0.1 _Augacephalus junodi_






Rob Kuhn


----------



## Scorpendra (Oct 14, 2009)

0.1 _Avicularia avicularia_


----------

